# Fishing Report: Hatteras 8/15 & 8/16



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

Took the annual trip with my wife and two daughters to Hatteras this week. We stay at Durant Station near the end of the island. We got two nice days to fish on 8/15 and 8/16. The rest of the week the wind was too bad and most of the captains wanted to stay in shore. 

On 8/15 we went out deep with Captain Tom Randall and his mate Hunter on the Longer Days. I highly recommend these guys. Hunter is the hardest working mate I have ever seen. He’s also great for entertainment value. He does great little superstitious fish dances as if he’s the fish whisperer. My daughters are in junior high and high school and Hunter has a great way of helping them bring in the fish while making them feel like they did all of the work. He’s top notch and Tom Randall can put you on the fish. 

We caught 3 wahoo, missed another half dozen that let the hook go, caught a pair of nice barracuda, some mahi and lost a sail fish. The water conditions were great. At one point my wife was bringing in a mahi that was just dragging up on the top of the water and as it approached the boat a wahoo came up and sawed off the body. All we got was a head. You’ll see it in the photo below. 

On 8/16 we stayed in shore with Captain Doug Martin on the Halleljuah Charters. Captain Doug can always find the fish. We caught 3 nice cobia, 5 stingrays, a bunch of blues and 5 nice drum though 3 of the drum were over slot and we had to toss them back. I was shocked the cobia were so thick and still around this time of year. What a great surprise! I’m still hurting about the one that got away, but it was a great day so I won’t complain. But I do wish I knew what the first fish was that I had on. We were looking for cobia and I hooked something that gave some nice head shakes and the line was screaming. Could have been a really big stingray, a shark or a cobia. Given the head shakes I’m guessing it was either a monster cobia or a shark. It took half the spool and was probably 150 yards away before it started to slow down and let me begin to bring it in. The line broke and he was gone. I think it was a shark, but I guess we’ll never know. 

Also have to give a shout out to Sonny’s Restaurant. Sonny blackened and fried wahoo, drum and cobia for us all week. He blackens and fried fish so perfect. We had so much we were eating it for breakfast and lunch all week.

Now for some pics.


----------



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

View attachment 57719


----------



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

Wahoo...Yum!


----------



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

View attachment 57731


----------



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

Blackened and fried drum and cobia. Yum!


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Great report , the final product on a plate looks awesome .


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Sounds like a great trip! I'm hungry now. Can't wait for October to roll around.


----------



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

I was shocked that the cobia were still around. My theory is that all of the rain and cooler weather in July had an impact on water temps and is delaying the natural timing of everything. The wahoo seem to be arriving later. The cobia are hanging out longer.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Great job and report!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2018)

Wow, you had an awesome couple of days! Awesome report! Getting me pumped for my trip in a few days!


----------



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

Maybe the best part of the vacation was on the ride home my 13 year old daughter who caught a keeper cobia, a nice wahoo, a barracuda, an over slot drum and a bunch of blues was on Instagram making a story and she asked her followers to "ask me anything". Someone asked her what the highlight of the vacation was. She coulda chose shopping, visiting Okracoke, jet skiing, kayaking...but no, she said "all the fishing". I'm so lucky to have three girls in my life that love to fish!


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

Phillyfanatic said:


> Maybe the best part of the vacation was on the ride home my 13 year old daughter who caught a keeper cobia, a nice wahoo, a barracuda, an over slot drum and a bunch of blues was on Instagram making a story and she asked her followers to "ask me anything". Someone asked her what the highlight of the vacation was. She coulda chose shopping, visiting Okracoke, jet skiing, kayaking...but no, she said "all the fishing". I'm so lucky to have three girls in my life that love to fish!


I think you have it made, good sir! My wife dosen't understand me and my son fishing, but she don't question it either. Honestly, it's best I'm not presented with an ultimatum.


----------



## Phillyfanatic (Jul 8, 2016)

I'll never forget after my wife and I first got married in NJ and she went into Philly really early for work and I was working the late shift in a call center. I got a phone call from a friend wanting me to go fishing for 10-12 pound blues out of Barnegate. I called into work and they gave me the day off and I went fishing all day for blues. My wife was so pissed when she found out, because she was working and would have rather been fishing. I knew right then in there that I had married the right girl.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Great report!


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

*Fantastic report. As we used to say in the Navy, "BZ" [Well done !!!]*


----------



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

I just got hungry and just ate breakfast. Thanks for the report.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Great report. I loved the mahi head picture 

Had a cuda do that to me once while reeling in a sennet, but I also got the head back with some shreads of body attached to it!


----------

